# Miscellaneous > General Database Discussions >  Novice Needs Advice

## Mike Mac

Hi everyone...

I am not a database guy, I am an animator and I need some help please. I need software with a specific function, and I have spent very little time using spreadsheets or any other kind of form-based software. I'm hoping somebody can help me with a recommendation.

Here is what I need:

Each week I create commercials for a group of approximately 30 dealerships. Each of these dealerships' commercials gets distributed to anywhere from 1 to 6 varying media outlets. The number of dealerships getting specific commercials varies per week, between 10-30. There is overlap between many of these.

What I would like to do is, first, create a database for each dealership that includes which media outlets are associated with it. For example, Dealer A's ads go to Comcast and Comnet.

Then, the function that would greatly improve my productivity would enable me to enter in all the dealership names that are running that week's commercial, and the software would generate a list based on the media outlets the commercials go to; for example, "Comcast gets commercials for Dealers A, B, and C...ComNet gets commercials for Dealers B, D and F..."

I currently have a table that I use, cross-referencing who gets what, but this is cumbersome, time-consuming, and I tend to make a lot of mistakes doing it this way. What I need seems pretty straightforward and simple, but I have no idea what kind of program to use for this. 

Any suggestions are greatly appreciated. Prefer Mac or web-based. Freeware is always nice but I have no problem paying for this.
Thanks!

----------

